# Px4 storm price



## xxtacofishxx (Jul 14, 2007)

I have been doing some research and i'm thinking of getting a Px4 storm in 9mm. Does anyone know roughly how much they are selling for? I know the beretta site lists them as $575 msrp but wanted to know how much any of yall have seen them going for in your local gun shops/gun shows.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've seen them more towards the $450 to $500 range around my area (michigan). i think they are around $475 at budsgunshop.com right now. i love my beretta 92fs, and have heard a ton of good reviews on the px4 storm as well.


----------



## xxtacofishxx (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah I have read a lot about them and they seem to be very well liked and very reliable. Im about 90% sure thats the gun I will be picking up here in the next few months.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

The price up here is $539 for a new one haven't seen any used yet. They have been getting good reviews. I was going to get one but can't quite afford one. Oh yeah and "up here" is northwest MN/northeast ND. I live in a border town so theres gun shops on both sides of the river.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I got my PX4 .40 for $430.00 at CDNN.com. I highly recommend the weapon. Also be sure to get the high cap mag as well. It comes with 2 standard and three different back strap grips.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, when they were first released, I saw some for as low as $410 at Houston Gun shows. Now, $425-$445 are decent prices.


----------



## KAR (Jul 22, 2007)

Check out Gunbroker.com , I generally use them as a guide to get the range. Then it's off to a gun show.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

A gun broker I know said they are going up due to a contract they got with Canada. Then they should go lower than they are now and I should wait a couple of months. I don't believe everything he tells me so keep your eye out if your looking to get one. I have a new rule will I hope to save money. I am not in a hurry to buy a new model, I'll wait for them to go down in price. There are plenty of other deals out there.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought mine for $475 here in CT. (.40s&w)


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Saw one today at gun show for $399.00, AJC Sport Shop. This was my first contact with one, and it felt nice. Not $400 nice, but nice.:smt082

Pasedena Texas Gun Show 7/29/07


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> I bought mine for $475 here in CT. (.40s&w)


 Was that at Hoffmans? Man I miss that place always had a great selection to look at.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Was that at Hoffmans? Man I miss that place always had a great selection to look at.


Hoffman's is great but they didn't have it in stock. I actually bought it at Newington Gun Exchange.

Hoffman's is like a big candy store.. I could spend hours and max out all my credit cards in there.:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I pick one up today at a gun show in Longview, Tx. Out the door with two extra factory mags and tax 427.00. Took it to the range and love at first shot. The first shot in DA I did very well so I might make it my winter carry gun.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been debating between this one and the 90-Two, seems the Px4 was picked up by the Canadian Border Service as their standard carry weapon, so it's probably a decent reliable weapon for the cost.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Jul 8, 2007)

Anywhere between $475 and $500 is fair. Anything above that is too much. Anything below $450 is a steal, or used.


----------



## JaxFL904 (Aug 11, 2007)

thats is a nicew piece


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

im located in houston and purchased my px4 for $425 tax walk out..


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

Beginner's Luck said:


> Anywhere between $475 and $500 is fair. Anything above that is too much. Anything below $450 is a steal, or used.


come to houston or contact ajc in texas


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

Saw the PX4 today at the Houston Gun show for $399.


----------



## Jetspaz (Jul 8, 2007)

i saw it yesterday in conroe area gun show for 449.99 and 490.00. it's a nice looking piece ~ will wait for less than or equal to $400, though. they all came with 3 "17 round" mags ~


----------



## me415 (Sep 23, 2007)

475 for mine here in kansas. That was a little over a year ago.


----------



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

I just went to get one at a new outdoor store and the Px4 Storm 9mm was $650!!! I asked if the price was negotiable and he said NO. That's crazy.

Wonder if all gun shops will accept online orders being shipped to them? Or if some won't allow it cause they want you to buy it from them?

Another thing, can you find new guns like the Px4 at a fairgrounds style gun show?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Doood said:


> I just went to get one at a new outdoor store and the Px4 Storm 9mm was $650!!! I asked if the price was negotiable and he said NO. That's crazy.
> 
> Wonder if all gun shops will accept online orders being shipped to them? Or if some won't allow it cause they want you to buy it from them?


I would never buy a thing from them or support them in anyway. You should be able to find one for 450 somewhere on the net. Check with your local pawn shops and see if you can have guns ship to them. They will charge you around 20 to 25 for the ffl paperwork. I'm pretty sure the outdoor store will not take it. These corp kind of stores should be boycotted because they are upping the profit margin on guns. I found out that Gander Mtn. which upped all the prices around 150 to 200 are getting more profit but less sales and they are happy with that. If people are so stupid that they pay 200 more for a gun that 5 miles away you can save the 200 so they should get it up the you know what.


----------



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

Ha! It was Gander Mtn that had the price at $650. I guess they don't want to sell any guns there.


----------

